

Who Knew What Poo Could Do? - mybiotica
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/poop-pills-a-90-percent-effective-treatment

======
xkcd-sucks
This is a perfect example of the sort of thing which _should_ have very
stringent oversight.

Team is completely unqualified to do biology research? Product is sold as an
ancient miracle cure which big pharma doesn't want you to know about? No
technical details? Marketing based on juvenile poop jokes?

I hope this never gets off the ground, because it will actively damage the
reputation of actual gut microbe therapies.

